# Ink Star



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello writers !

I'm a french writer, living in Paris, webmaster of the site which brings together French, English and Spanish people throughout the wordl and linked  together through the Internet.

Why am I here, as I don't write myself in english ? Because I'm looking for english writers who would like to become new ink stars. If you are interested, contact us


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome. I'm not sure what you're offering here? 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Altaïr, et bonne chance!


Nickie


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks  In fact I'm looking for young english writers. They have to create and character and write about his life. There are also french and spanish writers, it's an international project (soon, german and italian members will appear). If you want more information come in my msn : arthur_vauthier@hotmail.fr


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay :smile:.


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 11, 2008)

I really do, ArlenOrobono... I hope I'll meet a lot of interesting people and write with them soon


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!  
I'm Kasey, have any questions just ask.


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 12, 2008)

So, Kasey, how could I find young english writers interested in participate to my website ?


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 12, 2008)

Up.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 12, 2008)

Um. You could post something in the Lounge. 
What is your website about, because I'm 13.


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, it's hard to explain :/ Couldn't i give you the adress ?...


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 12, 2008)

sure.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there Altair and welcome


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Shinn


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 16, 2008)

Up !


----------



## AltaÃ¯r (Mar 20, 2008)

Up !


----------

